# وعن مآثرها الفائقة يسند صحاح الآثار كل مسلم



## Interprete

عندي صعوبات في فهم الجملة التالية التي مأخوذة من رحلة ابن بطوطة


ولما كانت حضرته العلية: مطمح الآمال، ومسرح همم الرجال، فانثال عليها العلماء انثيال جودها على الصفات، ، وفي القطع بتفضيلها تساوت بديهة عقل الجاهل والعالم، و*عن مآثرها الفائقة يسند صحاح الآثار كل مسلم*

ممكن أطلب مساعدتكم في إعراب الجزء الأخير ؟ هل الفاعل هو *كل مسلم*؟ يعني كل مسلم يسند صحاح الآثار عن مآثر حضرة الخليفة القائقة؟
أنا بحثت في القواميس ولم أجد "يسند عن" إلا في لغة علم الحديث لكن حتى كدة انا مش فاهم ازاي تقدر تسند صحاح الآثار عن مآثر الخليفة, أنا مش فاهم المعنى خالص
ويعني ايه صحاح الآثار؟ يعني الكتب زي صحيح البخاري مثلا؟
وشكرا على مساعدتكم​


----------



## Sadda7

Interprete said:


> هل الفاعل هو *كل مسلم*؟


الفاعل هو "كل" و"مسلم" مضاف.


Interprete said:


> يعني كل مسلم يسند صحاح الآثار عن مآثر حضرة الخليفة الفائقة؟
> ويعني ايه صحاح الآثار؟ يعني الكتب زي صحيح البخاري مثلا؟


نعم، وصحاح الأخبار والآثار ونحوها هو الثابت منها ولا يقصد بذلك الأحاديث الصحيحة النبوية، والذي أفهمه من كلامه أن هذه المآثر الفائقة يشهد بها أو يروي عنها (يسند) كل مسلم بأخبار صحيحة ثابتة.
للرواية ترجمة انجليزية جيدة متوفرة على النت استعن بها وانظر تعليقات المترجم فهي مهمة وهذه نسخة للرواية (الجزء 1، الجزء 2) مهذبة ومضبوطة وناقصة طبعا, لا تنس أن تقرأ مقدمتها.


----------



## Interprete

Sadda7 said:


> الفاعل هو "كل" و"مسلم" مضاف.
> 
> نعم، وصحاح الأخبار والآثار ونحوها هو الثابت منها ولا يقصد بذلك الأحاديث الصحيحة النبوية، والذي أفهمه من كلامه أن هذه المآثر الفائقة يشهد بها أو يروي عنها (يسند) كل مسلم بأخبار صحيحة ثابتة.
> للرواية ترجمة انجليزية جيدة متوفرة على النت استعن بها وانظر تعليقات المترجم فهي مهمة وهذه نسخة للرواية (الجزء 1، الجزء 2) مهذبة ومضبوطة وناقصة طبعا, لا تنس أن تقرأ مقدمتها.


ألف شكر على الشرح والتوصيات
أنا لقيت ترجمة فرنسية ويبدو أن مترجم الترجمة الانجليزية اعتمد عليها في عمله, وللأسف حتى النسخة الفرنسية تحتوي على أخطاء أو على الأقل تفاسير مغايرة عن مثلا الحواشي الموجودة في النسخة المهذبة التي أشرتَ إليها وبخصوص هذه الجملة مثلا المترجم الفرنسي فهم أن "صحاح كل مسلم" يشير إلى صحيح مسلم فأظن أن ترجمات موثوق بها عموما لكن مش في تفاصيلها للأسف​


----------



## Sadda7

لا لوم على التراجم لأن المشكل في أسلوب ابن بطوطة الغريب والثقيل في السرد, لذلك نصحت بقراءة المقدمة, هذا منها:


----------

